
AES-256 keys sniffed in seconds using €200 of kit a few inches away - ereli1
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/23/aes_256_cracked_50_seconds_200_kit/
======
thinkling
Discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14617751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14617751)

